# Where to stay in Europe for a month to splitboard?



## Maandy (Mar 21, 2014)

Moved back to Europe ~2 years ago and haven't splitboarded much here (only Verbier last season). Before that I spent ~8 years in Japan riding mostly Nagano/Nigata and some Hokkaido.

I have ~1 month of remote work next year and want to use that to set up base somewhere in Europe and shred as much as possible. I don't know anyone doing bc in europe, though so probably want somewhere where I can potentially find people to hike with.

Looking for:

don't care about the country
interesting terrain:

wouldn't mind some technical/gnarly terrain - had enough pow in Japan
since it will be ~1 month I'm looking at places with multiple touring options
rather chill touring routes nearby would be a + should I have to venture out alone from time to time

not extremely expensive, since I'll need to get an accommodation for a whole month
not overly crowded ideally but not a ghost town, ideally with a decent internet community - I need to find people to do BC with

For now I've been looking at Chamonix, or well surroundings of Chamonix + renting a car but would love to hear other suggestions. Would love to find a place where I wouldn't need a car but not sure if that's feasible...


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Yeah Chamonix is the first that comes to mind (for France at least) indeed for what you describe. You have a real town to live for, you have tons of routes, includings "classics" where the track is well broken in and there are most likely people around, so you can go alone etc. Hardly a wrong choice. And you don't need a car.

In France, Briançon (or any village around) could be a thing too, but you would need a car though. Cerces are smaller range with cool huts, with lot of easy routes, and you have the Écrins range for your big glacier/mountaineering adventures.

Outside of France, I'm much less knowlegdeable, but I was in Atla Badia this summer and this hardly seems a bad place to split! There's probably tons of stuff to do around Innsbruck, or being based somewhere near Sion/Viège and roam around by train.


----------

